# أقوي كوبونات الخصم المتاحة للتسوق الحر



## ياسمين ماهر (20 ديسمبر 2018)

*


أقوي كوبونات الخصم المتاحة اليوم







اذا كنت دائم التسوق على الانترنت ، كوبون الخصم ضرورى جدا بالنسبة لك ولذلك فنقدم لكم اليوم امكانية شراء ما تريد من اشهر المتاجر الالكترونية على الانترنت عن طريق الحصول على كوبون خصم للحصول على تخفيضات اضافية ، الكثير منكم لا يعرف شئ عن هذه ، ولكن توجد مواقع متخصصة فى توفير اكاود الخصم هذه لكم بكل سهولة ومنها موقع كوبون عربي حيث يقوم الموقع بعرض عدد كبير من المتاجر تقوم بعرض كوبونات الخصم المتواجدة بها وبالتالي يستفيد المستهلك عند التسوق حيث تصل الكوبونات احيانا الى تخفيضات تقدر بنصف ثمن السلعة التي تقوم بشرائها من على الانترنت وبالإضافة إلى الخصومات فأن سعر المنتجات من جميع تلك المواقع تعتبر اقل بكثير سواء كان ملابس أو إكسسوارات أو أدوات .
التسوق من خلال مواقع الكوبونات
•	يمكن الشراء من على موقع كوبون عربي أيضا والحصول على الأكواد الخاصة بالخصم من على الموقع .
•	من خلال الموقع يمكن التعرف على المدة الخاصة بالكوبونات فيوجد تصنيف داخل الموقع عن الكوبونات الحديثة وأيضا الكوبونات التي سوف تنتهي قريبا بالإضافة إلى الكوبونات التي انتى التعامل بها والقابلة للطبع .
•	سوف تتمكن من طباعة الكوبون الخاص بك والاحتفاظ به إلى حين الحصول على المنتجات من المتاجر متاجر يدعمها الموقع مثل :-مودانيسا وماماز اند باباز وجوميا واناس وممرورلد وموقع شي إن .
•	امكانية الحصول على كوبونات خصم من متاجر أخري مثل كود خصم نون و نمشي كوبونات وأيضا اكواد خصم اخرى مهمة مثل كود خصم سوق وكوبون خصم وادي بالإضافة إلى كوبون خصم قولدن سنت وكوبون خصم اكس سايت .
•	من خلال الموقع يمكن الحصول على منتجات لكل من الأمومة والطفولة والأطفال والنساء والرجال من خلال المتاجر المتنوعة مثل مثل متاجر اديداس واجودا وأيضا عبد الصمد القرشي وامازون وبيسك واي ليبلز .
•	من خلال الموقع من الممكن الاطلاع على عدد كوبونات الخصم المتاحة فى كل المتاجر حيث انك سوف تجد العدد مدون فى الأسفل .
•	الحصول على كود الخصم الخاص بالمتاجر المتواجدة على الموقع .
•	يظهر الموقع أفضل المتاجر من خلال الأكثر مبيعا والأكثر طلبا من قبل المستهلكين ويمكن الحصول على أفضل الأنواع من العطور ، والملابس بالإضافة إلى أفضل الفنادق وأيضا وسائل النقل وأفضل متاجر للتجزئة .
•	يمكن الاستمتاع بتلك الخدمات من خلال الدخول إلى الرابط التالي والاطلاع على احدث كوبونات الخصم المتاحة من على الموقع ظƒظˆط¨ظˆظ† ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ | ط£طط¯ط« ظƒظˆط¨ظˆظ†ط§طھ ظˆط£ظƒظˆط§ط¯ ط®طµظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط©



*​


----------



## ياسمين ماهر (6 يونيو 2020)

*دورة الأمن السيبراني في شبكة المعلومات*


دورة الأمن السيبراني في شبكة المعلومات 
مع الدكتور/ احمد الذهبيبي
(( الحضور للرجال والنساء ))
مدة التدريب 4 أيام 
ثلاث ساعات يوميا 
التدريب عن بعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم 
(( تعقد الدورة يوم السبت ))
بتاريخ ١٣ يونيو 2020م
الموافق ٢١ شوال 1441ه
شهادة معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني
للتسجيل أو الحجز أنقر على الرابط
ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¨ط±ط§ظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ





لا تفوتكم عروووووووض الصيف .. 

دبلومات تدريبية لمدة سنتين ونصف بشهادات معتمدة 

بادروا بالتسجيل .. العرض متاح حتى انتهاء المقاعد التدريبية

دبلوم إدارة وتطوير الموارد البشرية
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص التسويق
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص المحاسبة
دبلوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات تخصص البرمجيات
دبلوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات تخصص الشبكات
برنامج تطبيقات الحاسب المكتبية والسكرتارية

تعقد الدبلومات في مدينة جدة ومكة المكرمة وينبع (( للرجال والنساء )) 

(( مزايا العرض )) 
العرض متاح للسعوديين والمقيمين
التدريب عن بعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم
يمكنك سداد الرسوم نقداً أو بالتقسيط المريح
الدبلومات معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني
شهادة الدبلوم تعادل الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة من كليات التقنية
الساعات المعتمدة في السجل التدريبي تساعدك في التوظيف أو الترقية

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب )) 

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126703902 -- 0126655144
0534292940 -- 0595229465
0506485932 -- 0558626526
0590514176 -- 0500058741

مدينة جدة / نساء
0538333179
0126611764 -- 0126520074
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121
0543058553 -- 0550652577 
مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949
0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888
0551193090 -- 0559850321
(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي )) 
ًںژ“ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ‡ظ„ط§طھظƒ .. طھظڈط­ظ‚ظ‘ظگظ‚ ط£ط­ظ„ط§ظ…ظڈظƒ ًںژ“

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®





أقوى العروض الصيفية .. خصومات هائلة
على دورات تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي Office تصل حتى 77% 

استثمِر وقتك بالتَّدريب عن بُعد لتُحقِّق مُستقبل أفضَل 

طوِّر قدراتك في الحاسب الآلي وادْعَم مؤهِّلاتك بشهَادات مُعتمدة

دورة إدخال البيانات ومعالجة النصوص (6 أشهر)
دورة استخدام الحاسب في الأعمال المكتبية (3 أشهر)
دورة تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي (شهر واحد)

تدريب تفاعلي عن بُعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم 

معهد جدة الدولي العالي للتدريب 
المعهد السعودي العالي للتدريب 

الدورات معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب )) 

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126703902 -- 0126655144
0534292940 -- 0595229465
0506485932 -- 0558626526
0590514176 -- 0500058741

مدينة جدة / نساء
0538333179
0126611764 -- 0126520074
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121
0543058553 -- 0550652577 
مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949
0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888
0551193090 -- 0559850321
(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي )) 
ط£ظ‚ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„طµظٹظپظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ„ظٹ ط¨ط®طµظˆظ…ط§طھ طھطµظ„ ط­طھظ‰ 77% ًں“£ 

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®

فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها 




يُعلن المركز البريطاني الدولي للغات عن مبادرة خصومات 50% 

سعر المستوى الواحد بعد الخصم للأفراد هو = 490 ريال
سعر المستوى الواحد بعد الخصم لمنسوبي القطاعات الصحية والعسكرية وذويهم هو = 375 ريال

(( دورات لغة إنجليزية عن بعد ))

12 مستوى تفاعلي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية عبر الإنترنت بشهادات مُعتمدة من وزارة التعليم

(( التعليم أون لاين من خلال منصة زووم الإلكترونية ))

((المزايا المقدمة )) 
مناهج بريطانية عالمية
تعليم تفاعلي ومباشر مع المدرِّس
مدرسين محترفين لغتهم الأم الإنجليزية
شهادات مُعتمدة من وزارة التعليم لكل مستوى
مجاناً ... اختبار تحديد المستوى
دورات مُصمَّمة لتناسب أهدافك بأقصر وقت وبأفضل أسلوب

(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي )) 
ط·ظˆظ‘ظگط± ظ„ظڈط؛طھظƒظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط²ظٹط© ط¨ظƒظ„ظ‘ظگ ط«ظ‚ظژط© - ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظ…ظڈط¹طھظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‘ظژط¹ظ„ظٹظ…

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب )) 

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126677602 -- 0553740334 -- 0590038494
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121 -- 0543058553 -- 0550652577

مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949 -- 0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888 -- 0551193090 -- 0559850321

المركز البريطاني الدولي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية ®
المعهد السعودي العالي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية ®




فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها 
​


----------



## ياسمين ماهر (6 يونيو 2020)

*معلمة تأسيس عربي و انجليزي وقواعد لغوية في الرياض 0537655501*

الحجر الصحي فتره ممكن نستفيد منها ونشتغل على أنفسنا لنطور من حالنا، معلمينا ومعلماتنا موجودين ليساعدوكم من خلال الأون لاين كلاسز مع إمكانية الذهاب للطلاب بالرياض. 
إستثمري وقتك وطوري مهارات أطفالك مع أفضل مدربين للغه الإنجليزيه :

الإنجليزيه لإدارة الأعمال
الإنجليزيه الخاصه بالوظيفه
التحضير لإختبار التويك
التحضير لإختبار التوفل
التحضير لإختبار الأيلتس
الإنجليزيه للسفر

دورات الإنجلش للأطفال من 4 ل10 سنوات وتشمل التالي :تعليم النطق السليم للاطفالAdvanced Phonics، pronunciation
تطوير الأداء اللغوى و تحسين المهارات اللغوية الأساسية (speaking, listening, writing, reading
) 
تعليم الاطفال قواعد اللغة الانجليزية من خلال كورس كامل Grammar Course .

تعليم الاطفال الحساب من خلال كورس Mental Math

كما تقدم معلمات الصف دورات لتأسيس اللغه العربية، القرآن والرياضيات لتأهيل طفلك للعام الدراسي الجديد بطرق منهجيه حديثه، من خلال معلمات متخصصات خبره بالمدارس الأهليه والإنترناشونال. 

 انشروها للأصدقاء لتعم الفائده
معلمون ومعلمات 
عرب وأجانب
معلمات جميع التخصصات من تأسيس إلى الجامعه والسنه التحضيرية، قدرات وتحصيلي، أخصائيات تخاطب وصعوبات تعلم 
للتواصل 0537655501
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=966537655501
زوروا موقعنا للمزيد من المعلومات 
ط§ط±ظ‚ط§ظ… ظ…ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط®طµظˆطµظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ 0537655501 
تابعونا علي السوشيال ميديا 
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mo3lmaksa/
✍✍  يرجي النشر بالجروبات للإفاده


----------



## ياسمين ماهر (8 يونيو 2020)

*معلمة تأ سيس عر بي و انجليزي وقواعد لغوية في الرياض 0537655501*

*
الحجر الصحي فتره ممكن نستفيد منها ونشتغل على أنفسنا لنطور من حالنا، معلمينا ومعلماتنا موجودين ليساعدوكم من خلال الأون لاين كلاسز مع إمكانية الذهاب للطلاب بالرياض.
إستثمري وقتك وطوري مهارات أطفالك مع أفضل مدربين للغه الإنجليزيه :

الإنجليزيه لإدارة الأعمال
الإنجليزيه الخاصه بالوظيفه
التحضير لإختبار التويك
التحضير لإختبار التوفل
التحضير لإختبار الأيلتس
الإنجليزيه للسفر





دورات الإنجلش للأطفال من 4 ل10 سنوات وتشمل التالي :تعليم النطق السليم للاطفالAdvanced Phonics، pronunciation
تطوير الأداء اللغوى و تحسين المهارات اللغوية الأساسية (speaking, listening, writing, reading
)
تعليم الاطفال قواعد اللغة الانجليزية من خلال كورس كامل Grammar Course .

تعليم الاطفال الحساب من خلال كورس Mental Math

كما تقدم معلمات الصف دورات لتأسيس اللغه العربية، القرآن والرياضيات لتأهيل طفلك للعام الدراسي الجديد بطرق منهجيه حديثه، من خلال معلمات متخصصات خبره بالمدارس الأهليه والإنترناشونال.

 انشروها للأصدقاء لتعم الفائده
معلمون ومعلمات عرب وأجانب


للتواصل واتس آب 0537655501
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=966537655501
زوروا موقعنا للمزيد من المعلومات
ط§ط±ظ‚ط§ظ… ظ…ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط®طµظˆطµظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ 0537655501 
تابعونا علي السوشيال ميديا
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mo3lmaksa/

Instgram: Login â€¢ Instagram
*​


----------



## ياسمين ماهر (9 يونيو 2020)

*معلمة خصوصية تأسيس ومتابعه خبره بالرياض 0537655501*

*
الحجر الصحي فتره ممكن نستفيد منها ونشتغل على أنفسنا لنطور من حالنا، معلمينا ومعلماتنا موجودين ليساعدوكم من خلال الأون لاين كلاسز مع إمكانية الذهاب للطلاب بالرياض.
إستثمري وقتك وطوري مهارات أطفالك مع أفضل مدربين للغه الإنجليزيه :

الإنجليزيه لإدارة الأعمال
الإنجليزيه الخاصه بالوظيفه
التحضير لإختبار التويك
التحضير لإختبار التوفل
التحضير لإختبار الأيلتس
الإنجليزيه للسفر





دورات الإنجلش للأطفال من 4 ل10 سنوات وتشمل التالي :تعليم النطق السليم للاطفالAdvanced Phonics، pronunciation
تطوير الأداء اللغوى و تحسين المهارات اللغوية الأساسية (speaking, listening, writing, reading
)
تعليم الاطفال قواعد اللغة الانجليزية من خلال كورس كامل Grammar Course .

تعليم الاطفال الحساب من خلال كورس Mental Math

كما تقدم معلمات الصف دورات لتأسيس اللغه العربية، القرآن والرياضيات لتأهيل طفلك للعام الدراسي الجديد بطرق منهجيه حديثه، من خلال معلمات متخصصات خبره بالمدارس الأهليه والإنترناشونال.

 انشروها للأصدقاء لتعم الفائده
معلمون ومعلمات عرب وأجانب





للتواصل واتس آب 0537655501
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=966537655501
زوروا موقعنا للمزيد من المعلومات
ط§ط±ظ‚ط§ظ… ظ…ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط®طµظˆطµظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ 0537655501 
تابعونا علي السوشيال ميديا
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mo3lmaksa/

Instgram: Login â€¢ Instagram
*​


----------



## ياسمين ماهر (10 يونيو 2020)

*معلمة خصوصية تأسيس وم تابعه خبره بالرياض 0537655501*

*
الحجر الصحي فتره ممكن نستفيد منها ونشتغل على أنفسنا لنطور من حالنا، معلمينا ومعلماتنا موجودين ليساعدوكم من خلال الأون لاين كلاسز مع إمكانية الذهاب للطلاب بالرياض.
إستثمري وقتك وطوري مهارات أطفالك مع أفضل مدربين للغه الإنجليزيه :

الإنجليزيه لإدارة الأعمال
الإنجليزيه الخاصه بالوظيفه
التحضير لإختبار التويك
التحضير لإختبار التوفل
التحضير لإختبار الأيلتس
الإنجليزيه للسفر





دورات الإنجلش للأطفال من 4 ل10 سنوات وتشمل التالي :تعليم النطق السليم للاطفالAdvanced Phonics، pronunciation
تطوير الأداء اللغوى و تحسين المهارات اللغوية الأساسية (speaking, listening, writing, reading
)
تعليم الاطفال قواعد اللغة الانجليزية من خلال كورس كامل Grammar Course .

تعليم الاطفال الحساب من خلال كورس Mental Math

كما تقدم معلمات الصف دورات لتأسيس اللغه العربية، القرآن والرياضيات لتأهيل طفلك للعام الدراسي الجديد بطرق منهجيه حديثه، من خلال معلمات متخصصات خبره بالمدارس الأهليه والإنترناشونال.

 انشروها للأصدقاء لتعم الفائده
معلمون ومعلمات عرب وأجانب





للتواصل واتس آب 0537655501
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=966537655501
زوروا موقعنا للمزيد من المعلومات
https://ksa-riyadh-teachers.blogspot.com
تابعونا علي السوشيال ميديا
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mo3lmaksa/

Instgram: https://www.instagram.com/p/B8kLhPlhB6q/?igshid=6g8rxtcwbdy2
*​[/SIZE]
ر


----------



## ياسمين ماهر (11 يونيو 2020)

*معلمة خصوص ية تأسيس ومتابعه خبره بالرياض 0537655501*

*
الحجر الصحي فتره ممكن نستفيد منها ونشتغل على أنفسنا لنطور من حالنا، معلمينا ومعلماتنا موجودين ليساعدوكم من خلال الأون لاين كلاسز مع إمكانية الذهاب للطلاب بالرياض.
إستثمري وقتك وطوري مهارات أطفالك مع أفضل مدربين للغه الإنجليزيه :

الإنجليزيه لإدارة الأعمال
الإنجليزيه الخاصه بالوظيفه
التحضير لإختبار التويك
التحضير لإختبار التوفل
التحضير لإختبار الأيلتس
الإنجليزيه للسفر





دورات الإنجلش للأطفال من 4 ل10 سنوات وتشمل التالي :تعليم النطق السليم للاطفالAdvanced Phonics، pronunciation
تطوير الأداء اللغوى و تحسين المهارات اللغوية الأساسية (speaking, listening, writing, reading
)
تعليم الاطفال قواعد اللغة الانجليزية من خلال كورس كامل Grammar Course .

تعليم الاطفال الحساب من خلال كورس Mental Math

كما تقدم معلمات الصف دورات لتأسيس اللغه العربية، القرآن والرياضيات لتأهيل طفلك للعام الدراسي الجديد بطرق منهجيه حديثه، من خلال معلمات متخصصات خبره بالمدارس الأهليه والإنترناشونال.

 انشروها للأصدقاء لتعم الفائده
معلمون ومعلمات عرب وأجانب





للتواصل واتس آب 0537655501
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=966537655501
زوروا موقعنا للمزيد من المعلومات
https://ksa-riyadh-teachers.blogspot.com
تابعونا علي السوشيال ميديا
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mo3lmaksa/

Instgram: https://www.instagram.com/p/B8kLhPlhB6q/?igshid=6g8rxtcwbdy2
*​[/SIZE]


----------



## ياسمين ماهر (13 يونيو 2020)

*معلمة خ صوصية تأسيس ومتابعه خبره بالرياض 0537655501*

*
الحجر الصحي فتره ممكن نستفيد منها ونشتغل على أنفسنا لنطور من حالنا، معلمينا ومعلماتنا موجودين ليساعدوكم من خلال الأون لاين كلاسز مع إمكانية الذهاب للطلاب بالرياض.
إستثمري وقتك وطوري مهارات أطفالك مع أفضل مدربين للغه الإنجليزيه :

الإنجليزيه لإدارة الأعمال
الإنجليزيه الخاصه بالوظيفه
التحضير لإختبار التويك
التحضير لإختبار التوفل
التحضير لإختبار الأيلتس
الإنجليزيه للسفر





دورات الإنجلش للأطفال من 4 ل10 سنوات وتشمل التالي :تعليم النطق السليم للاطفالAdvanced Phonics، pronunciation
تطوير الأداء اللغوى و تحسين المهارات اللغوية الأساسية (speaking, listening, writing, reading
)
تعليم الاطفال قواعد اللغة الانجليزية من خلال كورس كامل Grammar Course .

تعليم الاطفال الحساب من خلال كورس Mental Math

كما تقدم معلمات الصف دورات لتأسيس اللغه العربية، القرآن والرياضيات لتأهيل طفلك للعام الدراسي الجديد بطرق منهجيه حديثه، من خلال معلمات متخصصات خبره بالمدارس الأهليه والإنترناشونال.

 انشروها للأصدقاء لتعم الفائده
معلمون ومعلمات عرب وأجانب





للتواصل واتس آب 0537655501
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=966537655501
زوروا موقعنا للمزيد من المعلومات
https://ksa-riyadh-teachers.blogspot.com
تابعونا علي السوشيال ميديا
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mo3lmaksa/

Instgram: https://www.instagram.com/p/B8kLhPlhB6q/?igshid=6g8rxtcwbdy2
*​[/SIZE]


----------



## ياسمين ماهر (20 يونيو 2020)

*خصومات هائلة على دورات تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي Office تصل حتى 77%*

*
أقوى العروض الصيفية .. خصومات هائلة
على دورات تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي Office تصل حتى 77%

استثمِر وقتك بالتَّدريب عن بُعد لتُحقِّق مُستقبل أفضَل

طوِّر قدراتك في الحاسب الآلي وادْعَم مؤهِّلاتك بشهَادات مُعتمدة

دورة إدخال البيانات ومعالجة النصوص (6 أشهر)
دورة استخدام الحاسب في الأعمال المكتبية (3 أشهر)
دورة تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي (شهر واحد)

تدريب تفاعلي عن بُعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم

معهد جدة الدولي العالي للتدريب
المعهد السعودي العالي للتدريب

الدورات معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب ))

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126703902 -- 0126655144
0534292940 -- 0595229465
0506485932 -- 0558626526
0590514176 -- 0500058741

مدينة جدة / نساء
0538333179
0126611764 -- 0126520074
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121
0543058553 -- 0550652577
مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949
0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888
0551193090 -- 0559850321
(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي ))
ط£ظ‚ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„طµظٹظپظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ„ظٹ ط¨ط®طµظˆظ…ط§طھ طھطµظ„ ط­طھظ‰ 77% ًں“£ 

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®

فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها




لا تفوتكم عروووووووض الصيف ..
دبلومات تدريبية لمدة سنتين ونصف بشهادات معتمدة
بادروا بالتسجيل .. العرض متاح حتى انتهاء المقاعد التدريبية

دبلوم إدارة وتطوير الموارد البشرية
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص التسويق
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص المحاسبة
دبلوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات تخصص البرمجيات
دبلوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات تخصص الشبكات
برنامج تطبيقات الحاسب المكتبية والسكرتارية

تعقد الدبلومات في مدينة جدة ومكة المكرمة وينبع (( للرجال والنساء ))

(( مزايا العرض ))
العرض متاح للسعوديين والمقيمين
التدريب عن بعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم
يمكنك سداد الرسوم نقداً أو بالتقسيط المريح
الدبلومات معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني
شهادة الدبلوم تعادل الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة من كليات التقنية
الساعات المعتمدة في السجل التدريبي تساعدك في التوظيف أو الترقية

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب ))

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126703902 -- 0126655144
0534292940 -- 0595229465
0506485932 -- 0558626526
0590514176 -- 0500058741

مدينة جدة / نساء
0538333179
0126611764 -- 0126520074
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121
0543058553 -- 0550652577
مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949
0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888
0551193090 -- 0559850321
(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي ))
ًںژ“ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ‡ظ„ط§طھظƒ .. طھظڈط­ظ‚ظ‘ظگظ‚ ط£ط­ظ„ط§ظ…ظڈظƒ ًںژ“

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®






دورة الأمن السيبراني في شبكة المعلومات
مع الدكتور/ احمد الذهبيبي
(( الحضور للرجال والنساء ))
مدة التدريب 4 أيام
ثلاث ساعات يوميا
التدريب عن بعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم
(( تعقد الدورة يوم السبت ))
بتاريخ ١٣ يونيو 2020م
الموافق ٢١ شوال 1441ه
شهادة معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني
للتسجيل أو الحجز أنقر على الرابط
ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¨ط±ط§ظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ







يُعلن المركز البريطاني الدولي للغات عن مبادرة خصومات 50%

سعر المستوى الواحد بعد الخصم للأفراد هو = 490 ريال
سعر المستوى الواحد بعد الخصم لمنسوبي القطاعات الصحية والعسكرية وذويهم هو = 375 ريال

(( دورات لغة إنجليزية عن بعد ))

12 مستوى تفاعلي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية عبر الإنترنت بشهادات مُعتمدة من وزارة التعليم

(( التعليم أون لاين من خلال منصة زووم الإلكترونية ))

((المزايا المقدمة ))
مناهج بريطانية عالمية
تعليم تفاعلي ومباشر مع المدرِّس
مدرسين محترفين لغتهم الأم الإنجليزية
شهادات مُعتمدة من وزارة التعليم لكل مستوى
مجاناً ... اختبار تحديد المستوى
دورات مُصمَّمة لتناسب أهدافك بأقصر وقت وبأفضل أسلوب

(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي ))
ط·ظˆظ‘ظگط± ظ„ظڈط؛طھظƒظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط²ظٹط© ط¨ظƒظ„ظ‘ظگ ط«ظ‚ظژط© - ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظ…ظڈط¹طھظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‘ظژط¹ظ„ظٹظ…

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب ))

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126677602 -- 0553740334 -- 0590038494
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121 -- 0543058553 -- 0550652577

مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949 -- 0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888 -- 0551193090 -- 0559850321

المركز البريطاني الدولي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية ®
المعهد السعودي العالي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية ®




فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها

*​


----------

